# RN billing for conscious sedation



## EllieAnn (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone have any experience or know how we would be billing for an RN who is employed by an ASC who is andministering conscious sedation for podiatry cases? I know the codes are 99143-99150. But is specifically refers to a second "physician" other than the physician reporting the diagnostic or therapeutic service. Thank you for any advice you may have

Ellie-Ann Marchese, CCS-P, CANPC


----------

